

Which options do I have to monetize desktop application like TweetDeck  - umenline

Hello all
I build desktop application that is integration between Twitter / facebook/ picasa / (can be others ) on speed (build with c++ with much more options).
It is  build first for my use . but then people liked it and started to use it . 
Its still in very early beta . before I publish to it to the public . which options do I have to monetize it.
So it can generate income. 
Thanks
======
sushrutbidwai
You can charge people to use your product if it solves a real pain point. For
example <http://clipyourphotos.com/bulkr/> and some other applications by a
developer seems to be doing nicely. It may not get you to millions of dollars
in revenues, but few thousands every year is a good start nonetheless.

------
creativeone
Advertising. Affiliate programs. Maybe a partnership with a relevant website
that can pay you for leads. Hogan give this away for free to get people to
sign up to another service you create.

